# Amine Harit



## ralf (9 Giugno 2017)

Nome: Amine Harit
Squadra: Nantes
Esordio: 13 agosto 2016 contro il Dijon
Ruolo: centrocampista/trequartista
Nazionalità: francese
Data di nascita: 18 giugno 1997
Piede preferito: destro
Altezza: 179 cm 


Centrocampista offensivo francese, classe ’97 di proprietà del Nantes, Harit è dotato di un'ottima tecnica di base e di un eccelso controllo di palla, fa del dribbling la propria forza (5.3 dribbling per 90 minuti al suo primo anno in Ligue1), ha un'ottima visione di gioco, non tanto da regista quanto da rifinitore, oltre ad essere dotato di un buon tiro, che lo rende molto pericoloso nei calci piazzati. 
Harit è stato uno dei protagonisti degli Europei Under 19, vinti dalla Francia l'estate scorsa, battendo in finale l’Italia per 4-0. 
Harit ha già attirato l’attenzione di molti top club europei come Bayern Monaco, Arsenal, Man.United e Juventus.


----------



## ralf (9 Giugno 2017)




----------



## wfiesso (10 Giugno 2017)

Prezzo ipotetico? mi pare uno che promette davvero molto molto bene


----------



## ralf (10 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Prezzo ipotetico? mi pare uno che promette davvero molto molto bene



Credo sui 15 mln.


----------

